# New Sirius Satellite Radio Forum



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Welcome to the new Sirius satellite radio forum. We did have one before but the messages were very old and are now archived. Thanks for visiting and don't hesitate to post something about your Sirius satellite radio. We would love to hear from you!


----------



## davdes (Feb 23, 2005)

I've had Sirius satellite for four months now (Feb. 23, 2005). Sirius has the same type of mouthy DJ's as regular radio who are more impressed with hearing themselves talk than playing music.

In between every song they take time to put in their .02 cents of worthless information. I.E. they feel the need to tell you about the Michael Jackson case or Toilet bowls in Malaysia. (Feb.23, 2005)

Their lack of creativity shows bright as they continue playing the same popular songs (Breakaway, etc.) & catch phrases over and over..., "You're on the Pulse" , "100% commercial free" (How many times do I need to hear that????), "Listen to channel 150 for traffic in your area" , "You're on the Buzzsaw", etc.

Besides their lack of creativity, the Sirius satellite signal will be lost every time you pass tall trees or buildings - thats much worse than FM signals. They won't tell you about those issues though.

I paid for a year subscription and I DOUBT I will renew.

IMO, Your money is better spent on an MP3 player loaded with all your favorite music..., Like Napsters new deal for all the songs you want for $15.00 without the annoying DJ's!!!

Sirius satellite radio is NOT worth buying into.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

How do you spell troll? oops, I just did. He's dug up one message from over a year ago and another almost a year old to make the same comment.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i checked into the napster to go the cheapest player that works with it is the dell for 199 add to that 15 a month for the services and thats 380 the first yr my sirius cost 129. throw in 50 rebate for prepaid yr and it was only 234 first yr you could also get the lifetime for i think 399


----------

